# Motor Help



## Andy8494 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got a Baja modified motor for my RC18B and I don't know how to put it in and I can't find anything online to help me can somebody please help me or tell me somewhere to go online that will help me please


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Here is a link to the manual:
http://aedownloads.com/downloads/manuals/18t_manual.pdf
Exploded assembly view:
http://aedownloads.com/downloads/drawings/drawing_18b.mt.t.pdf


----------

